# Now that was a good game



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think I've ever seen a better run for a TD than that one by Lynch.I counted at least 6-7 guys that had shots at him.Love to see the underdog win.Unless it's the stinking Pukes.

Come on Vick and the Eagles. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :beer: :beer: :thumb: :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Was really nice to see the Who dat nation fall on their face!! :beer:

Almost as good as seeing the queens trip and face plant like this year!! uke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Faceplant number 3 by the Pukes.....tomorrow at Philly.

No "Saints go Marching in" this year. :thumb: :thumb:

Since Seattle has repeatedly been called the worst playoff team in NFL history this past week.....does this mean the Saints are now the worst playoff team in NFL history????? :beer: :beer:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

They should be!!


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

All entertaining, good games this weekend except for the Balt and KC game. Lopsided.
Hopefully, next weekend's games will be as entertaining!

Round 2 with the Packers and Falcons will be good. I think the Pack has something for the Falcons. Hopefully :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

As much as I hate to see it....The Pukes playing the Bears in Chicago for the Super Bowl would be real interesting. oke:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

KEN W said:


> As much as I hate to see it....The Pukes playing the Bears in Chicago for the Super Bowl would be real interesting. oke:


Kenny, you've finally seen the light and are rooting for the Packers to beat the Falcons! You can now come out of the closet with your secret #12 Aaron Rogers jersey on. I take it that you weren't an english teacher as "Packers" doesn't have a "u" in it! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I hate to see it....The Pukes playing the Bears in Chicago for the Super Bowl would be real interesting. oke:
> ...


Who said I was rooting for the PUKERS?????In my house we spell it with a U.The only jerseys I have are purple.Does rodgers wear a purple number 12????? :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

In twenty years he might! :bop: :laugh: oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

KEN W said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> > KEN W said:
> ...


I bet you sleep wearing a purple jersey.............with a #4 on it. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

speckline said:


> In twenty years he might! :bop: :laugh: oke:


That would be funny, he could led the queenies to a last place finish also. Of course by then, they will be the Los Angeles Queenies. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

